# Check Out My Salt Barn



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just built it this fall. Thought we could do somethin cheap but still ended up with a $1000 in it. The paver floor is from a job we tore out, the plywood is what we used to drive our skid loader on grass with all summer. Buying post, 2x4's, 20 ton of recycled asphalt, and some labor. I used scrap pavers under the base to help raise the floor and durability. Also use 59's instead of screen (sand) then brushed concrete in between the joints. So far it's working, it measure's 16x10 then a 10 foot landing.

What do you think??


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

i like the re use the old pavers, i've been scratching my head trying to figure out what to do here for my salt this year as I can't get a hold of a dumpster like years past. I've got a couple pallets of scraps myself just laying around. thanks for the idea!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks good!!! 

I would try and find some trusses and sheet it with steel or shingles. Thumbs Up


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Matt, does Eagle rent tall boy containers? That would be your best option IMO

Just put mafia blocks behind the back wall. When you push against it to scoop you will blow right though it. Nice job though


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice. I agree with hintoiz, need something to brace the back. Some mofia blocks would work well.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

NICEEEE!
As everyone else said Get a "real" roof! It will pay for itself later! once the tarp collapses you will wish you did! How much do you think it can hold???


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Hate to say it, but those pavers are going to get trashed by the salt and skid steer........

....


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

White Gardens;1398002 said:


> Hate to say it, but those pavers are going to get trashed by the salt and skid steer........
> 
> ....


Good thing it was just scrap then.

I might have laid some plywood over the pavers to help save them.

As far as the tarp roof. First snow fall and you will know how much snow it can handle. My bet is only 1" of snow and it will collapse. I would add 3 times as many trusses if you want to use the tarp. Dont give the tarp room to fall through.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

White Gardens;1398002 said:


> Hate to say it, but those pavers are going to get trashed by the salt and skid steer........
> 
> ....


If they are a quality paver like Techobloc then they will last forever. Put a urethane edge on the skid too, that will stop the bucket from catching the pavers.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would put a plywood/shingled roof on it. The salt air will eat a metal roof in no time.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had used interloc as a floor in my salt dome for 7 years now and so far no problems. The concrete in interloc is more dense than poured concrete and if it's a quality paver it will last a lot longer than poured concrete.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It is a plywood roof with a tarp over the plywood, Has 20 ton in it now, could stack another 10 in it with the toro dingo but don't want to get salt in the tracks. I think it will last awhile


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

hlntoiz;1398323 said:


> If they are a quality paver like Techobloc then they will last forever. Put a urethane edge on the skid too, that will stop the bucket from catching the pavers.


True.

I've just seen way too many times where a lesser block has just turned to dust over-time from salt.

...


----------

